
Introducing the Swift Summary Book - karmy
https://github.com/jakarmy/swift-summary
======
karmy
A summary of Apple's Swift language written on Playgrounds.

Apple's documentation is great for learning Swift, but who's got the time to
read all that?

This summary cuts to the chase. It is directly written on the Playgrounds
platform, which makes it very interactive. You can tinker around with it as
much as you like!

Help this open-source project grow! \- Give a star on GitHub. \- Fork the
Project \- Share it with the community

Thanks!

